# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καταγραφικό για σπίτι

## paulk

Καλησπέρα. Στο σπίτι μου (μονοκατοικία) θέλω να βάλω 3 κάμερες εξωτερικές.

Καταγραφικό βρήκα αυτό http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...id=7204HQHI-SH
Κάμερες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39501
Καλώδιο Vector HD 900+2x0,75mm2    http://www.biokal.gr/main.php?cat=3&scat=10&pr=31

Διάλεξα dome επειδή θέλω να τις καμουφλάρω λόγο γειτονιάς, είναι περίεργοι και αν δουν οτι έβαλα κάμερες θα με πρήξουν.

Τι λέτε αξίζει η αγορά ή να πάω σε κάτι άλλο καλύτερο?

Για παράδειγμα στο καταστημά μου έχω αυτές τι κάμερες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508

----------


## Samios60

καλο ειναι αλλα θα προτεινα να παρεις το 8 καναλο ποτε δεν ξερεις στο μελλον ποσες καμερες θα θες

----------


## paulk

> καλο ειναι αλλα θα προτεινα να παρεις το 8 καναλο ποτε δεν ξερεις στο μελλον ποσες καμερες θα θες



Με 3 κάμερες καλύπτω όλο το σπίτι εξωτερικά, αλλά θα το μελετήσω καλύτερα και αν ειναι θα πάρω 8 καναλο..
Οι κάμερες είναι καλές https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39501 
 ή να πάρω αυτές https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508
Απλά όπως είπα θέλω να πάρω dome για να τις καμουφλάρω, θα πάρω εξωτερικά κουτιά διακλάδωσης θα κάνω μια στρόγγυλη τρύπα στο καπάκι ώστε να φαίνεται μόνο το μπροστινό μέρος της κάμερας.

----------


## geob

3 καμερες λίγες μου φαινονται για μονοκατοικία τέλος παντων. Εγώ σπίτι εχω βάλει 6, 2 dome και 4 bullet, μετανιωσα που δε τις έβαλα όλες dome όπως είπες μικρές και διακριτικες, για μένα δε χρειάζεται να τρυπας κουτια χειρότερα θα είναι... Για το καλώδιο δε ξέρω μου είχαν πει να έπαιρνα καλή ποιότητα να μη κάνει "ψαροκόκαλο" τελικά έβαλα utp με balun μια χαρά όλα.

----------


## paulk

> 3 καμερες λίγες μου φαινονται για μονοκατοικία τέλος παντων. Εγώ σπίτι εχω βάλει 6, 2 dome και 4 bullet, μετανιωσα που δε τις έβαλα όλες dome όπως είπες μικρές και διακριτικες, για μένα δε χρειάζεται να τρυπας κουτια χειρότερα θα είναι... Για το καλώδιο δε ξέρω μου είχαν πει να έπαιρνα καλή ποιότητα να μη κάνει "ψαροκόκαλο" τελικά έβαλα utp με balun μια χαρά όλα.



Έτσι όπως το έχω σκεφτεί οι 3 κάμερες καλύπτουν τις 3 μεριές του σπιτιού. Η μια μεριά του σπιτιού βλέπει την αυλή του γείτονα οπότε δεν θα βάλω κάμερα εκεί, έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχει παράθυρο εκείνη η μεριά.  το πολύ πολύ να βάλω άλλη μία αν δω οτι δεν με καλύπτουν οι 3. Ναι και εγώ για αυτό σκέφτομαι να βάλω dome είναι μικρές και δεν φαίνονται εύκολα. Εμ πως αλλιώς να τις καμουφλάρω για να μην φαίνονται, όπως είπα έχω πολύ βλάκες γείτονες και δεν  θέλω να με πρήξουν.
Με utp και ballum δεν θέλω να μπλέξω. Στο καταστημα μου έχω βάλει το  CC-100  
http://www.biokal.gr/main.php?cat=3&scat=10&pr=31

Και τώρα είδα βγάλανε αυτό που είναι καλυτερο  Vector HD 900+2x0,75mm2.

----------


## xristos2

νομιζω οτι οι καμερες πρεπει να εχουν καποια αδεια, διαφορετικα εισαι παρανομος και επιπλεον δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα βιντεο ως αποδεικτικο στοιχειο.

ακομα, πρεπει να ειναι ευκολα ορατες ωστε να λειτουργουν  αποτρεπτικα για οσους θελουν να μπουκαρουν στο σπιτι σου. διαφορετικα δεν εχουν λογο υπαρξης παρηλαγμενες καμερες εκτος εαν  θελεις  να βρεις ποιος μπηκε στο σπιτι σου και σε εκλεψε να μην γραψω τιποτα χειρωτερο.

νομιζω ετοιμαζεσαι να πληρωσεις ενα τεραστιο προστιμο
http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei..._schema=PORTAL

----------


## kioan

Εφόσον όπως λέει οι κάμερες καλύπτουν την δικιά του ιδιοκτησία (από την πλευρά που είναι η αυλή του γείτονα δεν θα βάλει) δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Το αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα και στο link που παρέθεσες:





> 2. Θέλω να εγκαταστήσω κάμερες στο σπίτι μου για λόγους ασφαλείας. Επιτρέπεται και με τι όρους;
> 
> Εάν οι κάμερες καταγράφουν αποκλειστικά δικό σας ιδιωτικό χώρο, τότε δεν έχετε καμία υποχρέωση προς την Αρχή (ούτε καν την υποχρέωση υποβολής γνωστοποίησης). Ωστόσο, σημειώνεται ότι απαγορεύεται να λαμβάνετε εικόνα από εξωτερικό δημόσιο χώρο (π.χ. δρόμο ή πεζοδρόμιο), καθώς και από γειτονικά κτίρια (βλ. και άρθρο 3 της οδηγίας 1/2011).

----------

Gaou (09-04-18)

----------


## xristos2

:Unsure:  δεν το καταλαβα, γιατι θεωρησα οτι αφου βλεπουν το σπιτι εξωτερικα βλεπουν και δημοσιο χωρο

----------


## Samios60

οχι δεν χρειαζεται αδεια ...μονο αν ηταν μαγαζι θα επρεπε να αναρτησει πινακιδα οτι ο  χωρος παρακολουθειτε ..μην λεμε οτι θελουμε ...

----------


## paulk

Όπως είπα οι κάμερες θα καταγράφουν μόνο την αυλή γύρω απο το σπίτι εκτός απο την μια μεριά που είναι η αυλή του γείτονα. Δεν θα καταγράφουν του γείτονα το σπίτι (αυλή) ή το δρόμο.. Και εγώ απο όσα ξέρω δεν χρειάζεται κάποια άδεια απλά θα βάλω μια ταμπέλα για να είμαι καλυμμένος. Και στο συνεργείο έχω βάλει μέσα έξω κάμερες αλλά δεν καταγράφουν δρόμο ή κάτι δημόσιο παρά μόνο την ιδιοκτησία μου, έχω βάλει 3 ταμπέλες οτι ο χώρος καταγράφεται. Πιστεύω να είμαι καλυμμένος και δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ιδέα για να καμουφλάρω τις κάμερες?

----------


## Painter

Ο μόνος ενδιασμός που έχω είναι η επιλογή του συνδιασμού HDTVI καμερών/καταγραφικού.
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα καθαρές ΙΡ κάμερες με utp καλώδια και καταγραφικό με PoE.
Ο λόγος ύπαρξης των HDTVI  καμερών πιστεύω πως είναι μόνο η συμβατότητα με τις υπάρχουσες καλωδιώσεις σε υπάρχουσες εγκαταστάσεις.

Σε σπίτι προφανώς το μέγιστο μήκος του καλωδίου μιας κάμερας μάλλον είναι δύσκολο να υπερβεί τα 100μ και αυτό είναι ένα σημείο που οι HDTVI κάμερες υπερτερούν (το μέγιστο μήκος της καλωδίωσης για τις HDTVI μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι τα 500μ).
Απο εκει και μετά σαν μάρκα οι Hikvision μου αρέσουν πολύ και σαν ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλα και σαν εικόνα (έχω 2 dome 3ΜΡ σπίτι).

Με καθαρές ΙΡ κάμερες θα μπορούσες να μήν έχεις το αντίστοιχο εξειδικευμένο καταγραφικό αλλα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ίσως υπάρχον PC και ένα 4πορτο ή 8πορτο PoE switch. Θα χρειάζεται να αφιερώνεις περισότερο χρόνο «διαχείρισης» αλλα θα σου παρέχει καλή ευελιξία και άν υπάρχει ήδη ο υπολογιστής γλυτώνεις και κάποιο ποσό απο τα 187 + δίσκο σύν το συγκριτικά μάλλον μικρότερο κόστος των UTP καλωδίων (ακόμα και των UTP για εξωτερική χρήση). 

Το στήσιμο καταγραφικού σε υπολογιστή δεν θα είναι εύκολο -αν δεν ασχολείσαι- αλλα σίγουρα είναι εφικό, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το zoneminder (linux). 
Αν πάς σε ΙΡ κάμερες θα μπορούσες να το δοκιμάσεις με υπολογιστή και αν δείς οτι δεν σου αρέσει να παρεις και το καταγραφικό.

----------

kioan (10-04-18)

----------


## kioan

> Το στήσιμο καταγραφικού σε υπολογιστή δεν θα είναι εύκολο -αν δεν ασχολείσαι- αλλα σίγουρα είναι εφικό, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το zoneminder (linux).



Έχεις αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα με την συνεργασία zoneminder + hikvision;
Από υπολογιστικούς πόρους τι απαιτήσεις έχει για 2 κάμερες όπως το χρησιμοποιείς εσύ;

----------


## stam1982

Για ερεσιτεχνη και μη δικτυα νομιζω οτι το καταγραφικο ειναι μονοδρομος.Μην ξεχναμε οτι θα πρεπει να αφιερωσεις εναν υπολογιστη μονο για αυτο το σκοπο.

----------


## Painter

Σωστά, αν περισεύει ένας υπολογιστής και κάποιος έχει όρεξη να ασχοληθεί τότε είναι καλή ευκαιρία να το δοκιμάσει και να μάθει και κάτι παραπάνω.

Το zoneminder το χρησιμοποιώ πολλά χρόνια. Προβλήματα είχα μόνο όταν το έκανα αναβάθμιση σε νεότερη έκδοση, τώρα η διαρικασία έχει απλοποιηθεί πολύ και γενικά δουλεύει σωστά χωρίς να με απασχολεί διαχειριστικά.
Ο τρόπος λειτουργείας του είναι διαφορετικός απο των ολοκληρωμένων καταγραφικών κυρίως στο ότι πρακτικά κρατάει τα frames απο τις κάμερες και συγκρίνει κάθε frame με το επόμενο προκειμένου ο αλγόριθμος -με βάση φυσικά την παραμετροποίηση που έχουμε κάνει για κάθε κάμερα- να αποφασίσει άν έχει ανιχνεύσει κίνηση σε όλη την εικόνα /(ανα κάμερα) η σε επιλεγμένη απο εμάς ζώνη/ζώνες προκειμένου να την αποθηκεύσει.
Αυτό στη περίπτωση που για εξικονόμιση χώρου στον δίσκο έχου επιλέξει καταγραφή μόνο όταν υπάρχει κίνηση, μπορούμε φυσικά να το αφήσουμε να καταγράφει συνεχώς.

Αυτή η ανάλυση προφανώς έχει αρκετές απαιτήσεις απο τον επεξεργαστή αλλα με ένα σύχρονο υπολογιστή δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
Εγώ έχω ένα μηχάνημα με ένα 128αρη SSD και 2 δίσκους των 3ΤΒ για τις καταγραφές του ΖΜ και κυρίως για άλλα "media" τον χρησιμοποιώ σαν home server και άλλες δουλειές για Home automation κλπ.  

Εχει αυτή την CPU:
model name      : AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G

Me 8GB Ram:
                 total        used           free          shared      buff/cache   available
Mem:        7090224     3079164      729856     1671020    3281204      2038484
Swap:       2084860      36864         2047996

Εχω τις 2 hikvision απο τις οποίες καταγράφω στα 720p + μια κινεζοIP της πλάκας + μια αναλογική που υπάρχει μέσα στο θυροτηλέφωνο, σύνολο 4 κάμερες.
Μεταξύ άλλων τρέχει το tvheadend με ένα διπλό DVB-T και ένα DVB-S2 tuner + to transmission + Mosquitto mqtt + κάτι web/ftp/nfs/ssh/webmin/dhcp/Weather Display/APCUPSD και δεν ξερω και εγω τι άλλο έχω βάλει (σε ubuntu 17.10).

Συνήθως τρέχει με load κοντά στο 2 που για quad core (όπου το 100% αντιστοιχει στο 4) είναι αρκετά καλα.

1.png
2.png
3.jpg
4.jpg
5.png

----------


## Panoss

Νομίζω ένα σημείο (π.χ. πόρτα εισόδου) καλό είναι να καταγράφεται από δύο κάμερες.
Η πρώτη ευδιάκριτη, ή τέλος πάντων μη καμουφλαρισμένη, ώστε να τραβήξει την προσοχή του εισβολέα και η δεύτερη όσο καλύτερα γίνεται καμουφλαρισμένη. 
Ο εισβολέας αν δει την πρώτη κάμερα πριν τον καταγράψει θα καλυφθεί και θα την καταστρέψει (την κάμερα).
Οπότε μένει η δεύτερη.
Μέχρι να την δει (αν την δει γιατί το πιθανότερο είναι να νομίζει πως ένα σημείο καταγράφεται από μία κάμερα) θα τον έχει καταγράψει.

----------


## kioan

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσες!





> Ο τρόπος λειτουργείας του είναι διαφορετικός απο των ολοκληρωμένων καταγραφικών κυρίως στο ότι πρακτικά κρατάει τα frames απο τις κάμερες και συγκρίνει κάθε frame με το επόμενο προκειμένου ο αλγόριθμος -με βάση φυσικά την παραμετροποίηση που έχουμε κάνει για κάθε κάμερα- να αποφασίσει άν έχει ανιχνεύσει κίνηση σε όλη την εικόνα /(ανα κάμερα) η σε επιλεγμένη απο εμάς ζώνη/ζώνες προκειμένου να την αποθηκεύσει.



Κατάλαβα! Πραγματικά είναι πολύ καλός αυτός ο τρόπος καθώς καταγράφει μόνο όταν πρέπει. 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο λειτουργεί και το motion το οποίο το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει παλαιότερα με USB webcamera σε ένα raspberry pi 1 model B. Στο motion (και φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχει αντίστοιχη δυνατότητα και στο zoneminder) υπάρχει και η επιλογή να του ορίσεις έναν αριθμό από frames που θέλεις να σου αποθηκεύσει πριν από τη στιγμή του event που θα ανιχνεύσει. Έτσι αν τελικά γίνει κάτι άξιο καταγραφής, μπορείς να διακρίνεις και λεπτομέρειες από το τι προηγήθηκε μέχρι να γίνει trigger το σύστημα καταγραφής.







> Νομίζω ένα σημείο (π.χ. πόρτα εισόδου) καλό είναι να καταγράφεται από δύο κάμερες.
> Ο εισβολέας αν δει την κάμερα πριν τον καταγράψει θα καλυφθεί και θα καταστρέψει την κάμερα.



Ιδανικά θα πρέπει οι κάμερες να είναι αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενες, η μία δηλαδή να βλέπει την άλλη ώστε να καταγραφεί και τυχόν βανδαλισμός τους.

Όπως για στο παράδειγμα του Στέφανου δηλαδή. Αυτό που πραγματικά με ξεπερνά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι πως ο συγκεκριμένος δεν πτοήθηκε από καμία εκ των δύο καμερών!

----------


## Painter

Πράγματι, υπαρχει αυτή η επιλογή και είναι πολύ χρήσιμη.

6.JPG

Καλό επίσης είναι να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για triggers πχ, μέσω αισθητήρων απο το άνοιγμα μιας πόρτας ή το χτύπημα του συναγερμού να αρχίζει να γράφει ακόμα και άν δεν έχει ανιχεύσει κίνηση η επίσης μέσω ρελέ να ανάβει κάποιο φώς.
Γενικά οι πολλές ρυθμίσεις είναι χρήσιμες στο fine tuning ειδικά για τις κάμερες που βρίσκονται σε εξωτερικό χώρο ή όταν υπάρχει κίνηση πχ απο κλαδιά δέντρων που δέν θέλεις να καταγράφονται και να ψάχνεις μετά να βρείς ποιά καταγραφή έχει σημασία και ποιά όχι.

----------


## Panoss

> Σωστά, αν περισεύει ένας υπολογιστής και κάποιος έχει όρεξη να ασχοληθεί τότε είναι καλή ευκαιρία να το δοκιμάσει και να μάθει και κάτι παραπάνω.



Τα καταγραφικά έχουν σημαντικά χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση (ένα από αυτά στο πρώτο ποστ είναι 15W) από ένα pc όμως.
Μακροχρόνια αποσβένουν το κόστος τους.

----------


## paulk

Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με pc και προγράμματα.. Ένα καταγραφικό το στήνεις σε 10 λεπτά και πιάνει λίγο χώρο ενώ το pc θέλει χώρο.

----------


## Panoss

Βλέπω και κάτι συστήματα με πολλές & καλές κριτικές στο Amazon, π.χ. αυτό.
Δεν το προτείνω για αγορά ούτε το απορρίπτω, απλά το αναφέρω γιατί με 154$ προσφέρει:
8-κάναλο DVR
4 κάμερες εξωτερικού χώρου
1TB σκληρό δίσκο

Όχι κι άσχημα ε;

----------


## vasilllis

Παντως αν περισευει σε κανεναν υπολογιστης με τετοια cpu και 8 gb μνημη θα τον ηθελα και εγω.Μιλαμε για ενα συστημα κοντα στο 1000 να το θυσιασω για να καταγραφει 20 λεπτα την ημερα?ποιο το οφελος?
Ο σκληρος πλεον εχει γινει παμφθηνος.

----------


## kioan

Πιστεύω αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για καταγραφή εικόνας, αρκεί και ένας αρκετά υποδεέστερος υπολογιστής. 
Άμα διαβάσετε το μήνυμα του Painter θα δείτε πως τρέχει πολλά άλλα services στον υπολογιστή αυτό. 
Όπως είπα κι εγώ, απλή καταγραφή μιας κάμερας είχα καταφέρει να κάνω και με ένα Raspberry Pi 1. Σίγουρα θα μπορει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο άλλο mini fanless pc board το οποίο και μικρή κατανάλωση θα έχει σε σχέση με κανονικό PC, αλλά και περισσότερες δυνατότητες από ένα απλό DVR. 

Αυτό πάντως που είπε στο αρχικό του μήνυμα (πάρτε δικτυακές κάμερες για να είμαι συμβατές είτε με υπολογιστή είτε με καταγραφικό) είναι αρκετά καλό σαν ιδέα και παρέχει μεγάλη ευελιξία. 

Στο ότι η μία λύση είναι plug and play ενώ ή άλλη θέλει περισσότερη δουλειά και γνώσεις δε νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανένας μας. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Τι είναι οι δικτυακές κάμερες;

----------


## vasilllis

> Πιστεύω αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για καταγραφή εικόνας, αρκεί και ένας αρκετά υποδεέστερος υπολογιστής. 
> Άμα διαβάσετε το μήνυμα του Painter θα δείτε πως τρέχει πολλά άλλα services στον υπολογιστή αυτό. 
> Όπως είπα κι εγώ, απλή καταγραφή μιας κάμερας είχα καταφέρει να κάνω και με ένα Raspberry Pi 1. Σίγουρα θα μπορει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο άλλο mini fanless pc board το οποίο και μικρή κατανάλωση θα έχει σε σχέση με κανονικό PC, αλλά και περισσότερες δυνατότητες από ένα απλό DVR. 
> 
> Αυτό πάντως που είπε στο αρχικό του μήνυμα (πάρτε δικτυακές κάμερες για να είμαι συμβατές είτε με υπολογιστή είτε με καταγραφικό) είναι αρκετά καλό σαν ιδέα και παρέχει μεγάλη ευελιξία. 
> 
> Στο ότι η μία λύση είναι plug and play ενώ ή άλλη θέλει περισσότερη δουλειά και γνώσεις δε νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανένας μας. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



και το κυριο κομματι,το οικονομικο.





> Τι είναι οι δικτυακές κάμερες;



Ειναι καμερες που επικοινωνουν μεσω πρωτοκολλο tcp/ip δικτυακα(ασυρματα ή ενσυρματα) sε αντιστοιχο δικτυακο dvr ή μεσω υπολογιστη με καποια εφαρμογη ή μεσω της ip διευθυνσης στον explorer .

----------


## aktis

> Βλέπω και κάτι συστήματα με πολλές & καλές κριτικές στο Amazon, π.χ. αυτό.
> Όχι κι άσχημα ε;



Ενα noname καταγραφικό ή και "επώνυμο"  αλλα απο εταιρία χωρις υποστήριξη ( χωρίς site κατασκευαστή με αναβαθμίσεις firmware ) είναι δούρειος ίππος μέσα στο σπίτι 
Τετοια καταγραφικά αγοράζουμε μονο για χρήση θηροτηλεόρασης ( να μην είναι συνδεδεμένα στο ιντερνετ )

http://me.dahuasecurity.com/firmware_111.html
http://www.hikvision.com/en/download_89.html

Οι τιμές εχουν ξεφτιλιστεί έτσι και αλλιώς ...  , εγώ θα πρότεινα να παίρνει κανείς προσφορές απο επαγγελματίες μετα απο επιτόπια μελέτη

----------

kioan (11-04-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Ειναι καμερες που επικοινωνουν μεσω πρωτοκολλο tcp/ip δικτυακα(ασυρματα ή ενσυρματα)



Α οι ip κάμερες δηλαδή, σωστά;

----------


## paulk

Τα noname καταγραφικά είναι σαν τους κινέζικους συναγερμούς. Δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι να τα βάλω στο απίτι μου..Οπως είπαν πιο πάνω μόνο για θηροτηλεόραση και για πολύ απλή χρήση.

Γενικά τα καταγραφικά πρέπει να τα κάνουμε update ή δεν χρειάζεται?

----------


## Panoss

Hacked Hikvision IP Camera Map USA And Europe (Author: Brian Karas, Published on Jan 22, 2018 )





> *Improving Cybersecurity Lessons*
>  Users should consider the following lessons:
> 
> 
> Make sure you can trust the intentions and competence of the video surveillance manufacturers you select.Timely update your device's firmware.Beware of manufacturer's UPnP settings (see Hikvision UPnP Hacking Risk).Do not port forward your devices (pace Hikvision Hardening Guide Recommends Port Forwarding).Strongly consider using VPNs (see VPNs for Video Surveillance).



Οπότε ναι πρέπει να κάνουμε update.

----------


## paulk

> Hacked Hikvision IP Camera Map USA And Europe (Author: Brian Karas, Published on Jan 22, 2018 )
> 
> 
> Οπότε ναι πρέπει να κάνουμε update.



Για αυτό το καραγραφικό έχει βγει update? 
DS-7208HGHI-SH/A  
V 3.3.3

----------


## kioan

> Ενα noname καταγραφικό ή και "επώνυμο"  αλλα απο εταιρία χωρις υποστήριξη ( χωρίς site κατασκευαστή με αναβαθμίσεις firmware ) είναι δούρειος ίππος μέσα στο σπίτι 
> Τετοια καταγραφικά αγοράζουμε μονο για χρήση θηροτηλεόρασης ( να μην είναι συνδεδεμένα στο ιντερνετ )




Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν αμέτρητες τέτοιες συσκευές οι οποίες έχουν μολυνθεί και χρησιμοποιούνται ως στρατιές για DDoS attacks. Το είχα αναφέρει και κάποια στιγμή και στο παρελθόν πως παρατηρώντας τα logs στο firewall μου, βλέπω διαρκώς τέτοιες απόπειρες σύνδεσης και στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους είναι μολυσμένα καταγραφικά καμερών.






> Γενικά τα καταγραφικά πρέπει να τα κάνουμε update ή δεν χρειάζεται?



Οτιδήποτε συνδέεται στο internet επιβάλλεται να γίνεται update προκειμένου να διορθώνονται διάφορα προβλήματα ασφαλείας. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως οι κατασκευαστές τους πολλές φορές δεν βγάζουν τέτοια updates.

----------


## paulk

> Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν αμέτρητες τέτοιες συσκευές οι οποίες έχουν μολυνθεί και χρησιμοποιούνται ως στρατιές για DDoS attacks. Το είχα αναφέρει και κάποια στιγμή και στο παρελθόν πως παρατηρώντας τα logs στο firewall μου, βλέπω διαρκώς τέτοιες απόπειρες σύνδεσης και στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους είναι μολυσμένα καταγραφικά καμερών.
> 
> Οτιδήποτε συνδέεται στο internet επιβάλλεται να γίνεται update προκειμένου να διορθώνονται διάφορα προβλήματα ασφαλείας. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως οι κατασκευαστές τους πολλές φορές δεν βγάζουν τέτοια updates.



Θα συμφωνήσω με όσα είπες.. Βλέπω αρκετούς να αγοραζουν τέτοια καταγραφικά ακόμη και κάμερες ρομποτικες εσωτερικές για να βλέπουν το μωρό ή κάποιον ηλικιωμένο,  τα έχουν συνδεσει στο ιντερνετ για να βλέπουν απομακρυσμένα, εγώ με τίποτα δεν θα το έκανα αυτό με noname καταγραφικά. 

Για αυτό το καραγραφικό έχει βγει update? 
  Μπήκα στην hikvision αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.
DS-7208HGHI-SH/A 
V 3.3.3

----------


## kioan

> Για αυτό το καραγραφικό έχει βγει update? 
>   Μπήκα στην hikvision αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.
> DS-7208HGHI-SH/A 
> V 3.3.3



Αν δεν υπάρχει στο site του κατασκευαστή κάτι, υποθέτω δεν θα υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## vasilllis

> Α οι ip κάμερες δηλαδή, σωστά;



Ναι.αρχικα είχαν την φιλοσοφία standalaone την βάζεις και δεν θες ούτε οθόνες ούτε καταγραφικό ούτε τίποτα.μονο ένα royter για να επικοινωνούν με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.ορισμενες έχουν την δυνατότητα καταγραφής σε Καρτουλα sd όταν ανιχνεύσουν κίνηση στο οπτικό τους πεδίο και ειδοποίηση μέσω email για αυτό.

----------


## Panoss

Αν βάλουμε αναλογικές κάμερες και το καταγραφικό συνδεθεί με ethernet καλώδιο με τον router (και ο router να αναλάβει τη μετάδοση του βίντεο (ή των φωτό));
Δεν θα είναι ασφαλέστερο αφού το καταγραφικό και οι κάμερες δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ;





> Ναι.αρχικα είχαν την φιλοσοφία standalaone  την βάζεις και δεν θες ούτε οθόνες ούτε καταγραφικό ούτε τίποτα.μονο ένα  royter για να επικοινωνούν με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.ορισμενες έχουν την  δυνατότητα καταγραφής σε Καρτουλα sd όταν ανιχνεύσουν κίνηση στο οπτικό  τους πεδίο και ειδοποίηση μέσω email για αυτό.



Μια τέτοια έχω, Foscam C1.

----------


## aktis

Φαντασου το καταγραφικο σαν ενα κανονικο υπολογιστη , αλλά χωρις ενημερωμένο software ( σαν να εχει μέσα windows xp )  ... Αν συνδέσεις εναν τετοιο υπολογιστη  στο ιντερνετ , κινδυνέυεις . 
Α, και ψάξου λίγο με τις foscam ...  κάτι λέει εδω για την c2 ...  βγάλαν update ;    το έβαλες ;
https://thehackernews.com/2017/06/on...a-hacking.html

----------

